# Winter tires



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I have stock 16 inch alloy rims.. My tires are 215/60 will 215/65 fit the same rim?..


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> I have stock 16 inch alloy rims.. My tires are 215/60 will 215/65 fit the same rim?..


They'll fit on the same rim, but they'll be significantly larger in diameter. Might rub on the fenders and throw off your speedometer calibration.

Sent from my Bulletproof_Doubleshot using AutoGuide.Com Free App


----------



## NBrehm (Jun 27, 2011)

it will increase your tire diameter by a little less than half an inch, I doubt it will rub but it will change your speedo about 2 MPH at 65MPH. Shouldn't be a major issue


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

If the tires are available, I'd use them.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Or there are toyogsi5 tires that are really good and I can get them at cost


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd go for them. It won't matter that much.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Which ones.


----------



## 72oly300 (Apr 9, 2011)

I have the OE 17s on my LT2. For last winter I bought the 16 in steelies, pressure sensors, etc. I put 215/60/16 Michelin Ice-x's on them and they worked great. One reason I selected that tire size is that it is a very common size, there was a greater tire selection, thus cheaper..................


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

so i should buy the toyo 215/60 r16


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

i can get them cheap and they will work great


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd use either size, with price being the tie-breaker.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Well the thing with the toyo"s is that they are brand new vs. the other ones.. And it'll be an exact fit.. Plus only 520


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

Get the brand-new tires, even if they are a tiny bit off.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Lol the toyos are the brand new ones and they are the exact fit.. So I should get those instead?. Of the Nordics?


----------



## XtremeRevolution (Jan 19, 2012)

cruzey13 said:


> Lol the toyos are the brand new ones and they are the exact fit.. So I should get those instead?. Of the Nordics?


Are you looking for a dedicated winter-only tire, or a M/S (mud and snow) rated "all-season" tire?


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

Well this Nordic and toyo are both snow and ice rated.. So the Nordics are 300 for a set.. Used but mint and the toys are new


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

But the Nordics are 215/65 and my current tires are 215/60


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

sciphi said:


> Get the brand-new tires, even if they are a tiny bit off.


Just buy the brand-new tires. Unless I trusted the person and could see the tires before purchasing, I'd have a difficult time purchasing used tires.


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

I seen them


----------



## cruzey13 (May 14, 2012)

They look alright though.. But they are a little bigger


----------

